# DS4 Windows software forks, can anyone verify this is safe to use for dualshock on PC?



## Space Lynx (Jun 8, 2020)

Download DS4Windows 3.1.11
					

Download DS4Windows - Make the most out of your PlayStation 4 DualShock controller and create custom profiles for the games you enjoy using this application




					www.softpedia.com
				




its version 2.1.2  techspot.com used to have a 2.1.1 version that came out in March I think but its no longer there, the download doesn't work anymore for it.

just wondering if this new variant is safe, I really don't use unofficial software ever so I have no idea how to verify if this is legit or not.  i trusted jay2kings official variant of it because it came recommended from many sites


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 8, 2020)

Releases · Ryochan7/DS4Windows
					

Like those other ds4tools, but sexier. Contribute to Ryochan7/DS4Windows development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Looks legit to me. Use VirisTotal if have any debuts.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks legit. This Ryochan7 bloke just continued the development of the original J2K release. You can see he's the only one posting all the builds from 1.4.52 (which was the last release from J2K)


----------

